# Scientists Show Earth’s Surface Acts As A Giant Loudspeaker



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: redOrbit


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, that's a given, isn't it? Anything that vibrate in any medium is "acting like a loudspeaker". Good to know our tax dollars are well spent... It's a little like the 10million dollar research in Japan that concluded "traffic jams are caused by too many cars"....


----------

